# Jutland Hymn



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

I wrote this hymn to the land with the heaths and peasants.






I hope you like it!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I liked it.  It is reminiscent of "Amazing Grace".


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Al Jylland!

Nice and melodic. Could do as an anthem, tbh.


----------

